
Autonomous sailboat to sail across the Atlantic on a Raspberry Pi - joshandrews
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/february-s-topdrop-ubc-sailbot
======
hmpc
Sailbot-scale boats are way too small to do the Microtransat. I love to see
the effort, as I know first-hand the challenges of making a boat sail
autonomously. But my prediction is that the only way anyone will complete the
Microtransat is with a large hull and a tried-and-proven rig, like an Optimist
dinghy. But like I said, I love seeing people excited about robotic sailing,
so congratulations on your work so far!

Source: I'm part of the autonomous sailing team that won the 2012 World
Robotic Sailing Championship (WRSC) and made Best Student Team last year. Our
boat is 2,5 m long with around five years of work poured into it and I
guarantee it can't cross the Atlantic unless it catches a lucky break.

~~~
joshandrews
Our team is switching up the way we design the boat greatly this year! The
boat will be 5.5m long, as opposed to our 2m competition boat, and the rig
will be a windsurf sail. You can read more about this at
[http://ubcsailbot.org](http://ubcsailbot.org).

~~~
hmpc
Sorry, I must've missed that on your page. 5,5 m sounds like a good length.
I'll be following your updates. Best of luck!

